# Uncle Buck



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

The movie "Uncle Buck" was on television as I was going to bed. Not a movie I would chose to watch, but the story of the young lady's first sexual experience hits home and I find myself watching. 

I'm a Don Quixote type; out to protect women's virtue. I can't deal with the thought of women being used, manipulated or being seen as an object. In the movie, the young lady rebels and lets herself be used by an aggressive, (she thinks) charismatic kid.

Our daughter had friends I would not choose in her mid teens and went off the rails when she turned 18 and knew she had the last say. I don't know how it happened, but we had a conversation about the prospect of losing her virginity to one of her latte shop co workers. 

I knew he would use her and tried to help her understand, but she did have her first experience with him. Just like Uncle Buck's situation. And just like the young lady in the movie, she admitted to me that I was right and she did not feel good about the experience.

Unlike the young lady in the movie, though, our daughter continued to make very bad choices. In one instance she felt compelled to accept a marriage proposal because it was made in front of a crowd of "friends". She then found a way to run out on him, but still had not learned much.


----------

